# Hello from Israel



## orshitrit (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi!
My name is Or and I'm 22yo guy who want to learn taxidermy in the future, I don't have works of mine and I haven't done it before, I just bought the animals after they were taxidermed. but one thing I do know, I want to know how to taxiderm.
I was thinking about learning in th US because I know that the taxidermy in the US is a lot more common than here in Israel.
can you please help me a little bit with this? taxidermy schools names? costs? how long is the courses? if they accept foreign students?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You really don't need to go to a school these days. Most are NOT worth the money...Everything you need to learn is on line. You can purchase "How to Books & manuals" at www.taxidermy.net . Wish you luck!


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

or****rit,
Welcome! How's that Taxidermdy going? :wink:


----------

